# Goat Agility?



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

:whatgoat:
So i would love to teach my goats to run a agility course and i was wondering if anyone had any ideas about where to buy an agility course from? Also if you have ever did agility with your goats any tips would be great!! Thanks!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Google dog agility and you can buy a set and start with that. It's pretty easy to set some of it up yourself too. After you look at a dog agility course, you'll be able to see what you'd need and go from there.


----------



## 3 goats and a girl (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I saw a thing on youtube where a young girl was teaching her nigerian to weave through poles and other stuff. really cute stuff. I'll see if I can find the link or you could search youtube.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I show in dog agility and actually built alot of my stuff. Some I bought (like my weave pole and teeter) but it was pretty easy, there are a few good sites. But yep if you look up dog agility you should be able to find what you need. My dog just got her 2 novice titles in akc, we love it. Positive reinforcement and lots of treats is the key.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

At our 'Goat-a-lympics', a rescue fundraiser, they had an obstacle course set up for owners to take their goats thru.. It included going up and down a teeter totter, over a bar, through a hoola hoop, walking up a ramp, across a plank and down, then jumping up onto a platform. That's all I can remember, but it was really fun! I set up one in my yard after that, and my girls will do any of it for RAISINS! Good luck and have fun! Post pics!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a daydream about training my girls to perform a show, circus like 
I will someday get through some training . . .
Let me know how you do??


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought about agility with one of my doelings because she was so easy to train to pull a cart, she shakes and jumps down off the stanchion ln command. I just havent done anything since she is pregnant and extra hours at work but would love to hear how it goes for u. Keep us updated.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun... they could easily master the teeter and the plank but you might have to skip the pause table and the chute :laugh: .


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh what fun! Would love to see some vidoes of goats running an agility course! :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see video of your goats doing the course with you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think you could make some cheap obstacles out of leftover wood scraps...buckets...pipes...etc. :thumb: Or look for dog agility course things.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A couple of goat agilityvideos. 

I think a bottle baby would probably follow you all over a course


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We once had a wether that I tought to jump over jumps. He could really jump high. All I had to do was run around the course (I did not even have to put a leash on him) and he would jump all of the jumps. That was the best goat ever! They are way smarter that even the smartest dog


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

I think goats would be great, and if you're just doing it for fun, not actual competitions, I bet you could set up a course with all sorts of jumping and climbing challenges that goats would enjoy!  Do take pictures!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

A cheaper way to go if you want to do the weaving thing, is to buy temporary fence posts at TSC(I think they are around $2 a pole here). I haven't tried it yet, but thats what I plan to use to teach my doe They're are mostly plastic except for the bottom part that sticks into the ground, only difference is that they don't bend/move easy like the dog ones. I bet you could even make your own out of PBC pipe along with jumps and stuff too. :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

We had someone from Barcelona join the forum for a short time ... last year?... who had a wonderful video of his little goat doing all sorts of tricks. It was great.. on Youtube.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

P.s. This is a great site http://www.workinggoats.com/?id=75 that explains how to teach your goat all kinds of stuff.


----------

